# Broadcast gibt keinen Laut



## Gast2 (23. Okt 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Klasse *BroadcastSendActivity* (Auszug!)

```
public class BroadcastSendActivity extends Activity {

	@Override
	public void onCreate(Bundle savedInstanceState) {
		super.onCreate(savedInstanceState);
		manager = (SensorManager) getSystemService(SENSOR_SERVICE);
		final ToneGenerator tg = new ToneGenerator(
				AudioManager.STREAM_NOTIFICATION, 100);
		tg.startTone(ToneGenerator.TONE_PROP_BEEP);
                .....
	}
```


 welche ich als Lib in die Klasse MainActivity eingebunden habe.
Hier die *MainActivity *(Auszug!)

```
public class MainActivity extends Activity {

	@SuppressWarnings("unused")
	private BroadcastSendActivity gesture;

	@Override
	public void onCreate(Bundle savedInstanceState) {
		super.onCreate(savedInstanceState);
		setContentView(R.layout.activity_main);
		gesture = new BroadcastSendActivity();
	}
}
```

Dass ich die Lib ordentlich eingebunden habe, davon gehe ich aus, weil diese 1.über import gefunden wird und sie 2.unter Referenced Librarys angezeigt wird.

*Nach dem Start der MainActivity sollte in der BroadcastSendActivity ein Ton erzeugt werden, aber nichts passiert. 
Hat da jemand eine Idee oder Erklärung dafür?*


----------



## Gast2 (23. Okt 2012)

Offensichtlich wird zwar die Klasse BroadcastSendActivity instanziert, aber die onCreate nicht aufgerufen.
*Sollte es nicht so sein, dass die OnCreate bei Instanzierung aufgerufen wird?*

In die Klasse BroadcastSendActivity  habe ich die Methode geschrieben:

```
public void sound() {
		final ToneGenerator tg = new ToneGenerator(
				AudioManager.STREAM_NOTIFICATION, 100);
		tg.startTone(ToneGenerator.TONE_PROP_BEEP);
}
```

...welche ich von der MainActivity via gesture.sound(); auch erfolgreich aufrufen kann.

Die OnCreate zum Konstruktor zu machen "public broadcastSendActivity(){ }" hat auch nicht funktioniert.


----------



## schlingel (24. Okt 2012)

> gesture = new BroadcastSendActivity();



Was tut das? Normalerweise muss man für eine Activity die BroadcastReceivers registrieren. Das heißt wenn Main aktiv ist, muss dort ein Receiver das Event erhalten und dann den Sound abspielen.


----------

